# Convert MP3 to Midi



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of an easy way (preferrably a webapp, if possible) to convert an MP# file to a midi? I can't seem to figure out how to do it, even though I have a number of good programs (including Audition and dBPoweramp).


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 4, 2008)

I've looked for something like that for years. It's very difficult, akin to converting voice to text.

I searched under converting wav to midi and mp3 to midi and found a few programs. I don't know how well they work, but I have a hunch that they are approximately where Dragon Speaking was about 7 years ago.

Here's one:

MP3 to MIDI converter, convert WAV to MIDI: Intelliscore


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 4, 2008)

Fred,

Maybe you can find something here (even though I had Mac in the search): mac convert mp3 to midi - Google Search


----------



## Scynne (Dec 5, 2008)

One program that _sort of_ does that (but is actually impossibly cooler) is Melodyne, by Celemony. It doesn't work with mp3's, but it can read polyphonic .wav files (although, I'm not sure if it yet has the capability to read a full mixdown). You can edit each note of a chord individually in a midi-like manner, micro-tune, change formant and everything. It's actually the coolest thing ever.
It's not exactly free, though (EUR 299.00 for the VST or EUR 699.00 for the standalone)


----------

